# Please read about me, I'm Tia, Staffy, Rhodesian Ridgeback X Staffy, 3-4 yrs old



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi!
I'm Tia, and i am a 3 to 4 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback cross Staffordshire Bull Terrier.
I used to be adored by my humans, but then along came a new baby, which i loved as much as they did... but suddenly there was no time for me... and so here i am, looking for a forever home.
i absolutely adore everyone i meet! Sometimes i can get a little over excited and jump up, but my foster mum is teaching me not to.
i love children, and the 3 year old little girl i am currently living with is my best friend! i follow her around, and she uses me as a cushion to lay against as she watches the tv. I am extremely gentle with her...but then she is only little!!!

I am a good girl in the house, my foster mum could not believe how good i am after such a long time in kennels. Not one accident in the house, and i don't chew either!!
i like to go out in the car, and although i do pull a little at first, after a few minutes, i walk very well on the lead. My foster mum says i have amazing recall.. whatever that means! I stay close to her when we are out walking, but then i have been looking for love for months...i'm not going to risk losing her by running away!!!

I can take a dislike to some dogs, and i will need an experienced owner because of this. Its mainly when i feel threatened or provoked, and then i can behave naughtily. I would benefit from more socialisation, and i am currently living with another dog. To be on the safe side, i would need to be kept on lead or muzzled unless in a completely secluded and secure area. Please please don't be put off by this..i do not hate all other dogs, in fact i like many of them... and with work i would like a lot more!

i have been neutered, micro chipped, vaccinated, wormed and deflead.

Sometimes, late at night, when its quiet....i wonder why i don't have a family of my own, i haven't done anything wrong! All i have ever done is love those that love me. i have all the love in the world to offer someone, if they would just give me a chance.

Here is what my foster mum says about me......
'Tia is one in a million. She is the most loving and faithful dog you could ever wish for. She loves everyone, especially my young daughter. Tia is perfect in the house, no noise, no mess, you really don't know she's here. Give her a snuggly bed to lay on and she's content. Tia isn't a mad, bouncy dog in the house, and i love her to bits. 
She does let herself down in that she can be unpredictable with other dogs, but this can be managed easily and SEDR will support her new owners through this. She does mix with other dogs, but will need a firm and experienced home to guide her through this.

She will be the most amazing addition to the right family. She isn't very tall, around the size of a small lab. She could live with children but not cats.

Tia is waiting to be your best friend...could she be yours?

Please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected]
Thankyou


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How sad.. ihope Tia gets a forever home very soon.. goodluck. xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful Girl! She will be rehomed in no time!  sending cuddles xxx


----------



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Tia has now been re-homed, yay


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats great news.. xxx


----------

